# On menstruating, sharks, and parts --- a thread I recommend only for girls!!



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Won't this promote weight loss, though?  ;D



Yep, but not worth the risk of loss of muscle   !

I've always wondered if women in their periods are more at risk from the smelling sha(+r)ks...


Add : A split from that thread :
Should I eat before or after my morning swim?

Lumber made his post about :



			
				KMJAB said:
			
		

> Note 3: Water Safety is important. But as a concession, I will advise against engorging oneself immediately prior to swimming alone or with inexperienced swimmer/partners in open water at night with sharks. (got a little carried away there with the qualifiers  )


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

I can not believe that this thread just went there ...  :-X

Guys: Do NOT click on this link!! You really do not want to go there.

Yrys, for you:

Museum of Menstruation and Women's Health (MUM.ORG), Covering a wide array of Q&As: Myths, Facts, and Fictions



> Over the course of their periods, most women lose between 50 to 150 ml (one-quarter to three-quarters cup) of blood and tissue. While this is not a physiologically significant amount, many women fear that this discharge may attract sharks. The truth is that women divers are attacked by sharks less often than men are. In his book Diving and Subaquatic Medicine, Dr. Carl Edmonds suggests that this may in part be due to a repellent effect of some component of the menstrual blood that is released. While this has not been formally tested, it is fair to say that the danger of shark attack from diving during one's period is substantially less than what results from other activities, such as spear fishing.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I've always wondered if women in their periods are more at risk from the smelling shaks...



Aside from being a pretty dumb comment...wtf is a shak?  If that is the type of thing you have always wondered about women, try picking up a Sears catalogue or a Playboy...

The above comments show what happens when you click before you think.  Disregard and carry on as if I were normal.  8)


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Aside from being a pretty dumb comment...wtf is a shak?



It's a shark. She's franco.

And, it may be a "dumb" inquiry for a guy ... but heck ... we aren't all guys now are we?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It's a shark. She's franco.
> 
> And, it may be a "dumb" inquiry for a guy ... but heck ... we aren't all guys now are we?



I clicked too fast thinking 'she' was a 'he' and being an ass.  My bad!


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Aside from being a pretty dumb comment...wtf is a shak?  If that is the type of thing you have always wondered about women, try picking up a Sears catalogue or a Playboy...



Eye in the Sky:

Bad edit by you. It was a question posted by a female. YOU may be a male and think it irrelevant and not a legitimate question, that does not make it so. I can assure you that she isn't the first female to wonder ... or ask as evidenced by the link I just posted her.

Don't be so condescending. It doesn't look good on you.


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I clicked too fast thinking 'she' was a 'he' and being an ass.  My bad!



Thank you. Even so, it would still be a legitimate question were a guy to wonder the same thing.


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Aside from being a pretty dumb comment...wtf is a shak?



It was more a question, one of those that appear in my mind, to the shock of my friends...
I don't have a lot of imagination, but I sometimes have a "strange look" into everyday's life.

I wonder if my "name" should indicate that I'm a female ? (HA, didn't forget the question mark)
The name of a flower with a pic isn't clue enough.

Sorry for the spell check... Thanks ArmyVern for the answer. It surprised me that we seem to be "protected" when we're releasing something that usually send the shaRks into frenzy... ..

I'm also wondering things about the genitals of men, but won't post...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2008)

This is a brain that should be in bed sleeping...not an excuse, just a factor!  Have mercy!

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

OK Yrys,

I'm going to split this topic off now ...

it's time!!

 ;D


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> it's time!!
> 
> ;D



You think    ?


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You think    ?



Be thankful that I am the lone staff online -- and that I am a she!! 

It was time!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2008)

I completely and whole heartedly deny having anything to do with this thread, and suggest that an imposter connected to my PC with his shoe phone and a deliberate attack ensued against me designed to make me look foolish (and successful I might add!)

 ;D

NDP - 1, EITS - 0


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Geez,

Lot of guys circling the waters here!!



> ArmyVern, Eye In The Sky, infamous_p, CougarDaddy, SigOpDraco



Don't say that I didn't warn you with the title change!!  >


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Be thankful that I am the lone staff online -- and that I am a she!!



I'm more thankfull for the answer !

Some of these bizarre queries keep popping into my mind from time to time!

Now, I wonder what will pop next  > !


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm more thankfull for the answer !
> 
> Some of these bizarre queries keep popping into my mind from time to time!
> 
> Now, I wonder what will pop next  > !



Well, it's 0330hrs here & I'm about to run to Timmies to pick up 2 caffeine. Extra-large -- blacks. Need one to finish my essay with, and one to invigorate me for my ruck march occuring in about 4 hours time.

Please, have mercy and wait until I get back before you post anything else _bizarre_ that may happen to "pop" into your head!!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Please, have mercy and wait until I get back before you post anything else _bizarre_ that may happen to "pop" into your head!!  ;D



Will do.

but I'm not sure that website is a recommendable lecture for women, without warning!!!  :



> So what causes the characteristic smell of menstruation?
> 
> You're not going to like this.
> Bacteria from the anus - oh, I'll just say it: they're from feces, and are the famous Escherichia coli (E. coli) bacteria - eat the blood, cells and
> ...



 :-X


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Oh my.

I'm back; should have gotten 3 caffeines.


----------



## Shamrock (7 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I've always wondered if women in their periods are more at risk from the smelling sha(+r)ks...





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...Museum of Menstruation and Women's Health (MUM.ORG), Covering a wide array of Q&As: Myths, Facts, and Fictions...





> The truth is that women divers are attacked by sharks less often than men are.



I wonder if the author here is saying that, on average, less women are attacked by sharks or most shark attacks as are against men; in the latter, that could be attributed to more divers being men.  This is a pretty useless correlational statistic.

I realize I have at best a passing familiarity with them, but don't tampons stop most blood from leaving?


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

Tampons are suppose to block ALL blood, if they're good, and you're not into a "heavy flow" moment.

Mmm, know, thinking about it, maybe pression of water let most of it inside ?

ArmyVern, are you leaving upside the Tim ?


Add : Holy cow, the number of views move up   !


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I wonder if the author here is saying that, on average, less women are attacked by sharks or most shark attacks as are against men; in the latter, that could be attributed to more divers being men.  This is a pretty useless correlational statistic.
> ...



Hard to tell, that particular site links through and refers to a study by Samuel Shelanski, M.D. called Diving and Menstruation, which was published in Scuba Diving Magazine. Apparently one must be a subscriber to view it's contents -- and I'm not. It is possible that his study accounted for less women divers and ergo went based upon a "per capita" basis, but I can't confirm either way.


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

The funder of the MUM is an Army brat!



> I attended nine schools in the twelve years before high school graduation, including three high schools, so peripatetic because
> of my father's career in the Army.



It's full of interesting things...



> Telling the story of women who fought as soldiers in the American Civil War, the authors of "They Fought Like Demons: Women Soldiers in the American Civil War" (DeAnne Blanton and Lauren Cook Burgess; Louisiana State University Press, 2002) remark that most of these women were from working class backgrounds and couldn't write, thus not leaving written records, which would be the case with menstruation if our German sources are correct - not that literate women would eagerly record theirs.


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> The funder of the MUM is an Army brat!



I knew there'd be an eventual link to something military to legitimize this thread!!  >


----------



## Yrys (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I knew there'd be an eventual link to something military to legitimize this thread!!  >









Since when does it need to be military related to be in Radio Chatter  :-\ ?

I'm sure I brook that rule a few times   !


P.S. It SURE does interest military people  ;D !


Add :



			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

> I realize I have at best a passing familiarity with them, but don't tampons stop most blood from leaving?



Maybe because of the hours when you post this, but I didn't link it with water and sharks...

I never go into water (pool/lake/ocean) with a tampon or anything else. None of my friends either.
Even with the good chore in a pool, I'm not sure what it would do to the "toxic shock". There may be something write
on the little paper in every box about it, but I don't have any near me at the moment...


----------



## leroi (7 Apr 2008)

Hey can I join in this thread? 

ArmyVern, I think us women should be allowed to claim a thread on menstruation for ourselves. It seems their are fewer women than men in this on-line community. 

Yrys, you are hilarious. I've been reading this thread and  :rofl:

I used to scuba dive and the water pressure takes care of "things down there."

It's funny that ArmyVern  gives a "girls only warning" in the title of the thread yet the "sharks circle" anyway. (Big Grin!!)

On a serious note, I lived in a remote area of Northern Ontario for about 15 years and the locals held that if a menstruating woman went into the bush during moose rutting season, she'd get mounted. I'm not making this up either. People would tell stories about it.  Even though the idea seemed ridiculous to me, I never tested it out.

Anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Hé leroi,

why wouldn't you join a thread in the public part of a public web site ?
(OH Gosh, it is public, isn't it  :-[,  WHAT have I done   :blotto: ?)

Men (and some women) have thread for razors...

Well, I'm glad to be fund hilarious.What pop to my mind after that was about Africans albinos, probably less hilarious...
Are they more genetically related to Caucasians then others Africans ? I've seen Caucasian albinos, does the opposite exist
like a Caucasian with pigmentation in overdrive that make him dark of skin?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/7148673.stm

I wouldn't call men circling the thread as shaRks   ...

Never heard it toward the moose, but read something along the line of "it's a myth that bears would attack more women when they are menstruated" in the MUM web site last night. Full of informations, that site is


----------



## eady (8 Apr 2008)

Hahaha this has been wonderful to read thus far! The sharks and bears have crossed my mind once or twice on field exercises though. Seems to be a common thought!


----------



## leroi (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys,

I am imagining you as a very intellectual student:  Philosopy of science?  Anthropology?

You are an original thinker. I hope Mike Bobbit doesn't censor this thread; hopefully ArmyVern will protect us. ;D

Unlike you, my mind is going into slow mode and I can only contemplate the smooth, albino whiteness of my pillow ...

Bonne Nuit!  :cdnsalute:

leroi


----------



## Shiraz (8 Apr 2008)

Crap on a cracker, I am killing myself here I'm laughing so hard.  This thread is beautiful.


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Oh, come on now   !

I can't be the only one to have questions about everyday's life, no  :-\ !

Let's be honest, here   ! After all, it IS the internet   !

Shoot away, people, dare to expose some inner (seemingly) unanswerable questions  > !


----------



## Shiraz (8 Apr 2008)

Okay I have a question


Dear Mamma Bear:

Is there any way of keeping a man away from you during that "cycle" we are talking about?  If I hear one more time "What's wrong with you?"  I might have to beat someone.

signed,

Cranky this week


----------



## MamaBear (8 Apr 2008)

Dear Cranky this Week,

I've found the only way to keep my XY bear at bay is to switch up tactics so as to confuse the PapaBear.  Never let them know what you are going to hit them with this month!  

However, since fighting off an amorous bear is much like simply FIGHTING a bear, try the suggestions in this video:

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-fight-a-bear

At least some are guaranteed to work on your PapaBear  ;D

Best wishes, and let me know which technique works best for you!


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Maybe because of the hours when you post this, but I didn't link it with water and sharks...
> 
> I never go into water (pool/lake/ocean) with a tampon or anything else. None of my friends either.
> Even with the good chore in a pool, I'm not sure what it would do to the "toxic shock". There may be something write
> on the little paper in every box about it, but I don't have any near me at the moment...



What!!??!!

I know waaaaayyyyyyy too many females like this still, but worse. I recall my grandmother being shocked as hell that I'd still be swimming and playing baseball, volleyball, basketball when it was "that" time.

Even young ones today. My daughter started her period at 10. First summer comes up at the cottage ... and she's avoiding the water like the plaque. She loves swimming, but she heard the same crap at school from her friends.

Also had a girl in Pet who would successfully arrive with a chit giving her sick leave. In advance!!! We were going into the field the next week and she actually came into work the week before with a sick chit "No field  X 14 days". I asked her "how the F does one get a sick chit -- in advance?" It had to do with her telling them she was "irregular ... and heavy" but then she pops out the myth about the damn bears. I lost it. Quite simply, lost it. This girl wasn't really that young, nor that naive --- she just came from a family where life was not an everyday topic and thus the myths carried on for generations.

And besides ... we have braids now!!  ;D

Here's one for you (those who shouldn't be reading this thread -- maybe they'll "get" this commercial now!!  )

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo9kNFqpH5c&feature=related

LMAO ...  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgsZXwIL_-s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-4APMv2QKo&NR=1

Male Tampon Commercial LMAO - something my son would pull off, the goof


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What!!??!!



Mmmm, did you understand me ? Maybe I wasn't clear.

I go into water whether with menstruation's or not (except first day, when in "heavy flow").
I just don't wear anything for menstruation's into water, tampon or otherwise.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> Okay I have a question
> 
> 
> Dear Mamma Bear:
> ...



Cranky this week,

De Law of Nature also deals with this phenonema of XY Bear's and their unwanted advances ...

I suggest to you, a review of the instructional video I have linked below:

Da Law of Nature


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmmm, did you understand me ? Maybe I wasn't clear.
> 
> I go into water whether with menstruation's or not (except first day, when in "heavy flow").
> I just don't wear anything for menstruation's into water, tampon or otherwise.



Ok,

~Whew~


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I suggest to you, a review of the instructional video I have linked below:
> 
> Da Law of Nature



Hey, there is a francophone in that one  !

The "girl in Pet" would have been better serve of with pills for the duration of the training.
Don't take the placebos, don't stop taking them and ... TADA ! A girl can do anything anytimes...


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Hey, there is a francophone in that one  !
> 
> The "girl in Pet" would have been better serve of with pills for the duration of the training.
> Don't take the placebos, don't stop taking them and ... TADA ! A girl can do anything anytimes...



That's the Tampax commercial that I remember from my youth ... some famous gymnast doing her thing on the balance beam ... (Cathy Rigby NOT Mary Lou Retton ... although they've both done them -- I'm too old for my "youth" to be inclusive of Mary Lou).

"You can do anything with Tampax!!" 

Crap, those commercials aren't any worse that the Viagra ones running these days. I guess that as long as the girl from Pet wasn't popping purple diamond shaped pills ...  >

BTW ... I've decided that this thread will last.

*Cheeky the Travelling Squirrel* has not showed up here yet. When he finally bestows a visit upon us -- we _know_ being watched!!  >


----------



## Shamrock (8 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Even young ones today. My daughter started her period at 10. First summer comes up at the cottage ... and she's avoiding the water like the plaque. She loves swimming, but she heard the same crap at school from her friends.



Good thing she hasn't heard of land sharks.

_Edit:
Couldn't find the original skit, but that's a close approximation._


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Good thing she hasn't heard of land sharks.


The ones with freaking laser beams on them?


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Good thing she hasn't heard of land sharks.



She will, but later in life. At that age, with ArmyVern around none would have come near...



			
				Baker said:
			
		

> The ones with freaking laser beams on them?



Are you speaking of someone you know (particularly when in front of a mirror )   ? 



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> BTW ... I've decided that this thread will last.
> 
> *Cheeky the Travelling Squirrel* has not showed up here yet. When he finally bestows a visit upon us -- we _know_ being watched!!  >



As opposes to what ? Being locked, disappearing in "the staging area", being delete ?

With "Lu 605 fois", that wouldn't pass as an "accident" !

(ducking head, IF anyone cross somebody in Montréal that they think it's me, NO, it's not   )


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Are you speaking of someone you know (particularly when in front of a mirror )   ?


Oh boo.


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Oh boo.



You _MUST_ admit it was an easy one, difficult to avoid the tempation to make ...

Sorry if it offend, was make in jest  .

Like you, wouldn't want to offend you before the end of August  ;D !


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Also had a girl in Pet who would successfully arrive with a chit giving her sick leave. In advance!!! We were going into the field the next week and she actually came into work the week before with a sick chit "No field  X 14 days". I asked her "how the F does one get a sick chit -- in advance?" It had to do with her telling them she was "irregular ... and heavy" but then she pops out the myth about the damn bears. I lost it. Quite simply, lost it. This girl wasn't really that young, nor that naive --- she just came from a family where life was not an everyday topic and thus the myths carried on for generations.



When I was teaching, I found that many female students (mostly Asian, if that matters) would simply not come to class on days that they were menstruating. They would just stay home in bed.  ???  What really took the cake is that they would relay the message to me via the male students. It was hard not to chuckle at them (the guys) as they were trying to explain in English why their female friends weren't coming to class. (I guess they learned some new vocabulary that way, though.  )


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I guess they learned some new vocabulary that way, though.



You never know wHere a second language class will take you  > !

"Vues : 653"


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You never know were a second language class will take you  > !



Or a thread in Radio Chatter.  ;D



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> "Vues : 653"



Ah, les gars sont très intéressés sur ce sujet.  Peut-être qu'ils apprendront quelque chose de nouveau.


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Ah, les gars sont très intéressés sur ce sujet.  Peut-être qu'ils apprendront quelque chose de nouveau.



Well, il y en a déja un qui a appris (par P.M., donc avant les autres) que l'utilité des tampons n'était pas
pour aller dans l'eau...  


"Vues : 680"


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, il y en a déja un qui a appris (par P.M., donc avant les autres) que l'utilité des tampons n'était pas
> pour aller dans l'eau...



Water is nature's tampon, boys. There, I said it.  ;D



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> "Vues : 680"



 ^-^


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Now that you're talking about them, Celticgirl, maybe there one or more that have question about our bodily  functions, 
but never enquire ?

Boys, youhoo, boys, any questions wandering in your mind   ?

Don't be shy, *I* don't know you  ;D

"Vues : 702 fois"


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Well, with that notification of never knowing where this thread will get us to ---

Let us move on to childbirth.

Myths I  Busted:

1)  I had my period the whole time I was pregnant and while I breastfed (so, so much for the "it just doesn't occur while you are pregnant or breastfeeding);

2)  I gave birth to my daughter at 1035hrs ... and was home in the house with her by 1400hrs that afternoon. That's right Alice -- one really does not need to be laid up in the hospital for a couple weeks (as my mother and grandmother were). I do recognize that this is not applicable to every female and is entirely dependant upon one's fitness levels, C Section, other complications etc.

3) It is entirely possible to weigh 199 lbs (what I weighed when I checked in labouring with my son) one hour and be 143 the next!! Yay!!

4) It is indeed possible not to be cursed with at least one prolonged labour if one has multiple children. My longest labour was 3 hours, 10 minutes from first contraction to delivery.

5) Tim Horton's in West End Pembroke has indeed experienced a delivery in their parking lot before (despite last weeks news article posted on this very site last week) -- it WAS me. It was my shortest labour. Contraction 1 in Petawawa at 1012hrs (I'm consulting the kids' books here!!) Contraction 2 in Petawawa at 1014hrs. Father in Law's ass (husband was on SAIC/father in law was still in bed) never moved so fast in his life!!. Multiple contractions and 21 minutes later ... my daughter arrived while the father-in-law drove through that Tim Hortons parking lot because the light at the intersection was red and traffic was backed up. My neighbour had called the hospital to give them a head's up of my pending arrival and were awaiting me with a wheel chair ready to "we'll get you up to a labour room right quick." To which I responded "no, need" ... and casually lifted up my housecoat to reveal tiny little daughter sitting in my lap. Father in law ... went to clean car --- I was home by 1400hrs. 

6) No stitches for me either with that delivery above in #5!! How awesome is that?? Leading me to myth 6 busted: Obviously ... someone likes me!!

So, anyone with some actual horror labour stories to tell?? I haven't got any.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Oh and just to clarify --

the sharks with frickin' laserbeams already have threads!! Multiple threads!!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68760/post-646437.html#msg646437

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69241/post-655063.html#msg655063

Although Journeyman believes that they are more appropriate for flying!!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67777/post-636366.html#msg636366

And, dapaterson thinks they are appropriate for some sort of National Defence system:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59140/post-550894.html#msg550894

And then ... the penultimate thread on sharks with laser beams ... is one in radio chatter!! Go figure.  

2012


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

1) There was a woman on francophone television a few months ago. She made the headline because the doctor that
receive her in the emergency room, when she presented herself, not knowing why she was in pain, announce to her 
that "she was pregnant and in labour", an evenement that she had no clue. It was a plump woman, so nobody noticed
any weight gain. She told the journalist that she was on the pill, had her menstruation the whole time, and the baby hadn't 
kicked while inside, so she had no clue, and neither her entourage...

Doesn't one of the perk of being pregnant is " no menstruation for 9 month" ? Did you feel cheat by nature ? Did you have the same cramps ?

3) Was your baby that HEAVY ? Just kidding. The placenta is also heavy. Do you know what happen to yours ?

4) Usually the first one is the most difficult, from what women tell. So if the first one is a fast one, whatch out for the others one ...

5) Chuckles. I wish you had a pic of your father-in-law . I went shopping once with a pregnant friend and a male friend. The woman was 5 month pregnant
or so, and the man lost his mind when she said that she felt the baby kick  ;D ! 


"Vues :   	 738"

Mod : a few spell errors and " vues : 744"


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Apr 2008)

My labour and delivery was relatively fast and easy, too, Vern, but not quite as quick as yours! (And I didn't lose 50 lbs immediately after the birth, either!  :-[) I stayed in the hospital for the 48 hours recommended by my doctor, but I didn't really want or need to be there. She told me I could stay longer and I was like, "NO THANK YOU!"  

I had my daughter just before 4 a.m. and was in the shower at 8 a.m. The nurses just stared at me walking down the hall to the showers with a change of clothes. Apparently, they thought I should be 'resting'. Well, if there is ever a time a woman needs a shower, it's after giving birth to a child, I have to say!    My father showed up at 9 a.m. to find me sitting in a chair fully dressed with my make-up on. He was like, "Are you okay?" lol


----------



## MamaBear (8 Apr 2008)

Wow, finally a thread to which I can contribute (notice correct sentence structure  ;D )

I was overweight when I got pregnant so my OBGYN wanted to make sure I didn't gain the usual baby weight.  So, I actually listened to my body and ate what I craved - fruit, vegetables, whole grains (with the occasional bowl of Captain Crunch cereal).  So, under the guidance of my doctor, I actually lost 35 lbs during my pregnancy.  If only I could have had 6 or 7 more children....I'd be perfect <snort>.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> Wow, finally a thread to which I can contribute (notice correct sentence structure  ;D )
> 
> I was overweight when I got pregnant so my OBGYN wanted to make sure I didn't gain the usual baby weight.  So, I actually listened to my body and ate what I craved - fruit, vegetables, whole grains (with the occasional bowl of Captain Crunch cereal).  So, under the guidance of my doctor, I actually lost 35 lbs during my pregnancy.  If only I could have had 6 or 7 more children....I'd be perfect <snort>.



I was toxemic during my first pregnancy, and experienced placenta previa (not fun!!) -- explaining the very large weight gain. That being said --- it was gone with the birth.

For my daughter (my second child), I actually weighed 13 pounds less the day after giving birth to her than I did around the time that I became pregnant with her. Possibly because I ate what my body told me to (poutine -- I was on a 5 times a day poutine diet, with black coffee, and that was it  ;D). Also possible because I never realized that I was pregnant until I was well into my pregnancy. I was still out doing PT every day etc, including ruckmarchs and aerobics, swimming, etc. 

I had what I thought were cramps and went over to the MIR, where the MO stuck his ice cold little stethescope onto my tummy and went "holy crap" --- (not so politely; the look on his face was also photographical) ... a urine test given at the MIR was negative, but they took blood and sent me for an emergency ultrasound in Pembroke. The ultrasound that afternoon revealed that I was approximately 23 weeks along. I travelled back to base chuckling to myself and to find out that the bloodwork was posotive. We were all pretty much shocked at how far along I actually was. They let me stay in my field posn though (times were different back then) until the day the CSM came in and found me picking up a full fire extinguisher after having come in from ex. He escorted me immediately over to Base Supply (my new and temp home) ... while I cried the whole walk over trailing along behind him. And, I kept doing PT as well ... just at my own pace, but I did the same thing everyone else was doing that day.

So, YRYS ... I can see how a female who is heavier set would not realize that she is preganant. I managed to pull it off for 5 months -- and it wasn't like it was my first child.


----------



## Dolphado (8 Apr 2008)

Hmm delivery and labour horror story huh ArmyVern?  Well, with my first (he's 4 now) I had labour pains  for a whole whoping 2 weeks. And I;m not talking about those nice little braxton hicks contractions either.  I was dilate to 3 and stayed there with doubling over almost screaming labour pains.  In and out of the hospital the whole time.  

Finally the day before my due date my Dr. decided to break my water.  5 hours later they put in an epidural, I had to wait for the anaesthetics guy to come on shift!. Finally 3 hours after that I'm at 10cm.  I start pushing but can't get the baby past my pubic bone (epidural numbed me out pretty bad) My doc calls another doc and they decide to try the vacuum technique. First episitomy then. Well no exaggeration the vacuum cup pops off my son's head!  The doctor was pulling so hard that he fell down in the delivery room when this happened! My son's heart beat starts slowing a tiny amount, so in comes second even larger episiotomy and the forceps!  Not pretty but it did the trick.   

And after all this I still was only laid up till my epidural wore off.  Oh and I went ahead and had another baby (4 years later though)  Mind you that one went smoother. 5 hours, 10 mins pushing, all done.


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Well, OUCH!

Maybe you should put a warning Dolphado, starting your post : women that are a bit afraid of
delivery pain, beware !


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Ouch!! For sure !!

I never experienced the anesthesia, although I hear that laughing gas is kind of fun!!

They told me for my son, who was still only 3 hours and 10 minutes labour (first child) -- that by the time it took effect, I'd have already had him.

My doctor did tell me that if I decided to have a third ... he was booking me into the hospital a month early as he figured I'd experience about 10 minutes notice. When he said that --- I decided that two were quite enough ... and that, surely to hell, I was going to pay BIG TIME the third time around for all the ease I had with the first two.

I may be dumb, but I sure to heck am not stupid.  ;D


----------



## MamaBear (8 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I had what I thought were cramps and went over to the MIR, where the MO stuck his ice cold little stethescope onto my tummy and went "holy crap" --- (not so politely; the look on his face was also photographical) ... a urine test given at the MIR was negative, but they took blood and sent me for an emergency ultrasound in Pembroke. The ultrasound that afternoon revealed that I was approximately 23 weeks along.



23 weeks!!?  Holy moly. I know you said in a previous post that you bled through your pregnancy, but you didn't have any signs?  I think I felt the first movement at about 20 weeks.  I actually really enjoyed being pregnant.  Never had morning sickness, no aches, pains or other complaints.  Any my labour and delivery took all of 4 hours (but before epidurials became the norm).  Like I said, if I could have had more, I was ready and willing.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> 23 weeks!!?  Holy moly. I know you said in a previous post that you bled through your pregnancy, but you didn't have any signs?  I think I felt the first movement at about 20 weeks.  I actually really enjoyed being pregnant.  Never had morning sickness, no aches, pains or other complaints.  Any my labour and delivery took all of 4 hours (but before epidurials became the norm).  Like I said, if I could have had more, I was ready and willing.



No, not until my "cramping" episode caused me to go to the MIR to see what was causing it and the little lighting bolt jabs of pain coming with those cramps ..

Which were, as the MO with the stethoscope discovered after receiving blood test results, one hyperactive little girl kicking me. Repeatedly. 

(Based on what I was feeling -- they originally thought "appendix!!" <--- ergo the very quick trip into Pembroke for emergency ultrasound)

Edited to add: think Nicole Kidman at 5 months ... skinny. No tummy. Same here (well at least with the 2nd one -- same here).


----------



## Shiraz (8 Apr 2008)

Wow, Amazing stuff.

I had 2 high risk pregnancies myself but some of the easiest deliveries out there.  My first I got to the hospital at noon and had my daughter in my arms by 3pm. My son was2 weeks early and I had no intention of going to the hospital that day.  I was just at my doctor's office for a standard check up and weigh in the doc got me on the table and less than one quick peek and a boo, "Get your hiney over to the hospital now."  The doctor then informed me that I was 7 cm's dilated and with my quick history to not chance going home.  I wandered over to the hospital, grabbed a coffee and went upstairs.  2.5 hours later my son was born.

I swore up and down that I wanted an epidural for my son's delivery, and demanded it upon arriving with coffee in hand.  The nurses looked at me and said, ummmm okay.  The anesthesiologist arrived in time to see the cord being cut.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Apr 2008)

After reading this thread, I feel like I just watched all the blood and guts scenes out of the recent Rambo movie.

I am lucky I am a bloke.

Since I have been single (12 months), I have used only 3 rolls of toilet paper since the end of January alone. One cannot knock the simple life of a man.

Almost PTSD'd out after this read, ha!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> After reading this thread, I feel like I just watched all the blood and guts scenes out of the recent Rambo movie.



 

No sister or niece around somewhere ? No "bad experience" with past girlfriend ?

Add :

You're the first one to admit it : " Lu 970 fois".
Kuddos to you  .


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Almost PTSD'd out after this read, ha!



In your case - a self-inflicted wound (& a chargeable offense too!!).

Don't say we didn't warn you with the OBVIOUS recommendation to stay away which I included in the topic title.


----------



## Dolphado (8 Apr 2008)

Well it does say for girls on it, you can't say we didn't warn you.  >


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Apr 2008)

After reading this thread, pretty much just shaking my head, mostly laughing though.  I will share my labour story.  With my first child it was pretty fast once I got the Pitosin(spell? the stuff they give you to get your labour going) and I would like to make note that my husband was kinda a wreck.  5 hours, some laughing gas, good to go.  Second baby comes along 3 yrs later.  I go into labour, on my hands and knees trying to get through the pain.  Hubby's like "whatever"  I'm like "Take me the hospital NOW!!!!!" hubby's like "okay"  I'm, like, "DRIVE FREAKIN' FASTER!!!"I'm  Hubby's like "I don't want a speeding ticket"  He drops me off at merge ands asks a nurse to take me up to delivery.  He goes to park the Blazer.  I arrive into delivery room at 9:15am, he arrives about 9:18am,  baby arrives 9:22am.  Note to self:  No more kids  Unless camped out in hospital parking lot!!


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Mmm, what change for him between the first and the second one ?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Apr 2008)

I think there was such a difference because the first one you have no idea what to expect.  And with the second one, he had an idea, and of course, like most men, he had the WRONG idea  But, I do get lots of milage out of it today!!  He will NEVER live it down.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmm, what change for him between the first and the second one ?



Perhaps, while delivering the first child, she proceeded to bash him upside the head and scream: "This is all YOUR fucking fault!!!!"

And was trying to delay the repeat performance as long as possible??  >


----------



## Shiraz (8 Apr 2008)

Well since Engineer's Wife opened "that" door.  My brilliant husband decided after he left the hospital to go and celebrate the birth of his son with the boys.  I'll leave it at I left the hospital the next day with newborn in tow alone.  That, even though we are not together now, will never be lived down.


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> My brilliant husband decided after he left the hospital to go and celebrate the birth of his son with the boys.



You forgot the " " in _brillant _  ;D !


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Apr 2008)

Men, sometimes ya gotta wonder what they are thinking?  But, having said that what ARE they thinking?  Or maybe that should be a whole other thread.  I still have mine, luv him and he's a great father, despite almost missing the birth.  But, what the hell are they thinking?


----------



## Shiraz (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys  - I apologize once again for that faux pas.

Engineers Wife - I think the thing is men live in the moment and rarely step outside their version of the box.  Or they just don't think period.  Both could be valid.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You forgot the " " in _brillant _  ;D !



 :rofl:

Priceless.  >

Holy moley ... and circling male sharks too!! (Read 1049 times) <--- apparently men do not read topic titles.


----------



## MamaBear (8 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Men, sometimes ya gotta wonder what they are thinking?  But, having said that what ARE they thinking?  Or maybe that should be a whole other thread.  I still have mine, luv him and he's a great father, despite almost missing the birth.  But, what the hell are they thinking?



Engineers Wife, if you figure that out you'll be the richest woman alive!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Apr 2008)

I have an old joke:  If a man says something in the forest, is he STILL wrong?   get it? If a tree falls in the woods does it make a sound?    I think it's funny, men, maybe not so much.


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Priceless.  >
> 
> Holy moley ... and circling male sharks too!! (Read 1049 times) <--- apparently men do not read topic titles.



Thank you (bowing)  .

They _do_ seem shy to post in this thread  ;D !


Add :


 Motherhood: a changed brain, wisdom gained


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Apr 2008)

Mama bear,  I don't think we really want to know.  And I think the world might stop revolving and maybe hell would freeze over, besides if I didn't have my man who would take out the garbage and mow the lawn?


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Men, sometimes ya gotta wonder what they are thinking?  But, having said that what ARE they thinking?  Or maybe that should be a whole other thread.  I still have mine, luv him and he's a great father, despite almost missing the birth.  But, what the hell are they thinking?



Remember, us blokes are special, aside from that Venus and Mars thing, we have two heads, sometimes the little one does most of the thinking, ha!

Youtube search for 'aussie bloke song' and see what turns up.


----------



## Shiraz (9 Apr 2008)

Someone beetlejuiced the guys and killed the thread.

Ladies, Bring it back!!!


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> Someone beetlejuiced the guys and killed the thread.
> 
> Ladies, Bring it back!!!



What do you mean, "beetlejuiced and killed" ?

It is still here (Lu 1132 fois) ...


----------



## JABAC (9 Apr 2008)

Yo, I have a question for all the women who have been on tour with the military...what the heck do you do when you are on your rag? It's inconvenient enough when you're at home and have all the comforts of easily accessible facilities... but what about when you're out in the field with a bunch of guys??  They just don't understand the implications of, "I need a bathroom NOW" and the potential consequences.  Maybe I don't fully understand what it is like yet, but I am just curious how you deal with it.


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> Yo, I have a question for all the women who have been on tour with the military...what the heck do you do when you are on your rag? It's inconvenient enough when you're at home and have all the comforts of easily accessible facilities... but what about when you're out in the field with a bunch of guys??  They just don't understand the implications of, "I need a bathroom NOW" and the potential consequences.  Maybe I don't fully understand what it is like yet, but I am just curious how you deal with it.



Usually, we deal with it -- and live to tell the story!! That pisses some guys off!!  >

Really, a bathroom would be nice -- but isn't necessary. Heck - it's a war zone.

(Read 1211 times)


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Apr 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> ...when you are on your rag?



"On your rag"? Are we in junior high?  :


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> "On your rag"? Are we in junior high?  :



This could branch this off into a whole new area of discussion:

Commonly used terms in describing rafting "trips on the river".


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> This could branch this off into a whole new area of discussion:
> 
> Commonly used terms in describing rafting "trips on the river".


:rofl:


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> "On your rag"? Are we in junior high?  :



Was it how it was suppose to be called then  :-[ ?

No wonder girls look at me askew, calling the thing "menstruation", "period" or "I'm in the red ", no age proper vocabulary, sheez  !!!


"Lues : 1289"


----------



## Shiraz (9 Apr 2008)

;D

A visit from Aunt Flow


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Apr 2008)

Oh good lord.  There are so many euphemisms for menstruation
I think I'll steer clear of the whole thing, however.  It could get messy.


----------



## leroi (9 Apr 2008)

It's encouraging to see males asking questions about this; they should continue to do so. 

Afterall, it's still considered somewhat of a discussion taboo and not quite the type of topic one would initiate when "breaking  the ice" at a party, for example.

I think over the course of a woman's lifetime she will occasionally find herself unprepared for the sudden/unexpected onset of menses--in the wrong place/at the wrong time. Basically when that happens ... a woman will just do what she has to do ... _necessity is the mother of invention._ On the other hand, I've found that at times of great physical stress in my life (I'm 50 and a civilian), my body has responded by delaying menses. In 1979 while travelling through Europe from country to country with my female roomate--we both ceased menstruation all together for the entire three months. Our knapsacks were heavy and we did meet some very unique, dangerous situations in the Mediterranean ...  

This is a productive discussion. I hope it demystifies this natural female process for some of the men out there.

Keep asking questions and we'll try not to do the *beetlejuice thing*- ???-not sure what that is though.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Apr 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Afterall, it's still considered somewhat of a discussion taboo and not quite the type of topic one would initiate when "breaking  the ice" at a party, for example.


I don't know about that.
"So....I hear you're menstruating.  How's that working out for you?"

;D


----------



## S.Stewart (9 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I don't know about that.
> "So....I hear you're menstruating.  How's that working out for you?"
> 
> ;D



There is a good way to earn yourself a slap across the face.


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

Ah the Beetlejuice thing -- I suspect it's something along these lines :

"*Beetlejuice,* *Beetlejuice, ** Beetlejuice!!*"

There, saying that 3 times -- I have reversed _the curse  _ put upon us.  

Surely, you must all remember that movie no??  :-\


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I don't know about that.
> "So....I hear you're menstruating.  How's that working out for you?"
> 
> ;D



 :mg: ;D


----------



## ex-Sup (9 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Men, sometimes ya gotta wonder what they are thinking?  But, having said that what ARE they thinking?  Or maybe that should be a whole other thread.  I still have mine, luv him and he's a great father, despite almost missing the birth.  But, what the hell are they thinking?


Never thought I'd get involved in this thread, but I couldn't resist when I read this post. You asked, so here you go. Although I must add that women seem to make this whole thing much more complicated than it really is. Remember who you are talking to, and talking about; we're really not that complicated. So, in the immortal words of Jeff Foxworthy, what men are really thinking:
*I wanna a beer...and I wanna to see something neked!*
PS. Maybe it should be a whole other thread.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 Apr 2008)

ex-Sup
You're right!  Men do tell us what they are thinking.  When they're not speaking it's because it will get them in trouble, only with women though, or they aren't thinking much.  Or like you eloquently put it "i wanna a beer ..... and I wanna see something neked!" which I think Ron"Tater Tot" White said. Jeff's buddy on tour.


----------



## ex-Sup (9 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> When they're not speaking it's because it will get them in trouble


I dunno...there are times I get in trouble either way. I often get "why aren't you talking to me" and conversely, "please shut up will you." Based on my previous post, I contend that men are not the complicated ones, rather vice versa. But then again, I'll probably get in trouble for saying that.
I tell me wife all the time that I can't seem to do anything right...she tells me it's because I'm a man. I give up!  ???


----------



## Redeye (9 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> ex-Sup
> You're right!  Men do tell us what they are thinking.  When they're not speaking it's because it will get them in trouble, only with women though, or they aren't thinking much.  Or like you eloquently put it "i wanna a beer ..... and I wanna see something neked!" which I think Ron"Tater Tot" White said. Jeff's buddy on tour.



Ron's "Tater Salad" - "Tater Tot" is his son.  That man, incidentally, is a drunken genius.  His bit about his flight within Texas where one of the engines cut out is hilarious - panicked passenger asks "How far do you think we can fly on one engine?!"  - "All the way to the scene of the crash - and I bet we beat the paramedics by thirty minutes!"

My Street Spanish guide had about 20 different euphemisms for menstruation most of which were funnier than any in English - but having little use for them they haven't really stuck in my head.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Apr 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> My Street Spanish guide had about 20 different euphemisms for menstruation most of which were funnier than any in English - but having little use for them they haven't really stuck in my head.


This coming from a guy named "Red Eye"  ;D


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> I dunno...there are times I get in trouble either way. I often get "why aren't you talking to me" and conversely, "please shut up will you." Based on my previous post, I contend that men are not the complicated ones, rather vice versa. But then again, I'll probably get in trouble for saying that.
> I tell me wife all the time that I can't seem to do anything right...she tells me it's because I'm a man. I give up!  ???



It is precisely at times such as these, that things like this come in handy:

Men: Mystery solved with two AAA Batteries (I prefer _energizer_ BTW); how simple is that?


----------



## Redeye (9 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> This coming from a guy named "Red Eye"  ;D



That probably could be worked into one - but that surely would require another thread altogether!

"Flying the red flag was one", there's another one about "Communists in the low ground" too, or something like that.


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

Wearing my red undies this week was another ...


----------



## ex-Sup (9 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Men: Mystery solved with two AAA Batteries


Yep, that about covers it.  ;D


----------



## MamaBear (9 Apr 2008)

Okay this is for the brave gentlemen reading the thread.  Sometimes we are visited by our monthly without warning.  If you notice that the print on the CADPAT pants (is that right Vern?  I'm a civilian) includes a red blotch, take the initiative and let the woman know.  Please.  Women are good about this but men try to pretend it isn't there.  It's more embarassing for a lady to walk around with that blotch and have 300 people see it, than to have one mature male let her know.  Kind of like having your skirt tucked into your pantyhose.  

And around house we also have names for the pads and tampons.  Pads = Manhole covers,  Tampons = Spark Plugs


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

Are you, by any chance, married to a vehicle tech?


----------



## Redeye (9 Apr 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> Okay this is for the brave gentlemen reading the thread.  Sometimes we are visited by our monthly without warning.  If you notice that the print on the CADPAT pants (is that right Vern?  I'm a civilian) includes a red blotch, take the initiative and let the woman know.  Please.  Women are good about this but men try to pretend it isn't there.  It's more embarassing for a lady to walk around with that blotch and have 300 people see it, than to have one mature male let her know.  Kind of like having your skirt tucked into your pantyhose.
> 
> And around house we also have names for the pads and tampons.  Pads = Manhole covers,  Tampons = Spark Plugs



I'd find myself very disturbed if I noticed that blotch in the first place (especially on CADPAT).  I've already had to put up with sprinting through Niagara Falls in the dead of winter to find a pharmacy for my now-wife when she forgot her "mission-essential kit" and wrecked the only pair of jeans she had with her - so I got to do her laundry and make that mad dash.  Loads of fun.


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

Well, that explains it all:

Dead of winter = One smart wife!!  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Apr 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> And around house we also have names for the pads and tampons.  Pads = Manhole covers,  Tampons = Spark Plugs


I've also heard plugs and saddles.  (If I have to say which is which, you're too young to read this thread)


----------



## Redeye (9 Apr 2008)

You know, that simplicity of Total War thing is sounding better and better.

Vern, that whole episode was pretty close to a first impression...  She still gets mad when I tease her about it.


----------



## MamaBear (9 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Are you, by any chance, married to a vehicle tech?



 :rofl:

He used to work on buses!  Mighty big spark plugs.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> You know, that simplicity of Total War thing is sounding better and better.
> 
> Vern, that whole episode was pretty close to a first impression...  She still gets mad when I tease her about it.



I advise you to be very selective about which week you tease her about it!


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> He used to work on buses!  Mighty big spark plugs.   ;D



It all Depends, size doesn't matter..


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> "So....I hear you're menstruating.  How's that working out for you?"



"Would you like to try it ? You just need a fews hormones and a sex change operation ..."  >

(Zut, transgenders propably don't get PMS   ! )


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Apr 2008)

Shiraz said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> A visit from Aunt Flow



Or when the tomato boat is in port, ha!

EDIT: Thats how my ex referred to it.

A little crude, but I got the message  ;D

Again re-inforces why I like being a bloke


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

Pregnancy bible revamped to take on baby blogs



> The Internet is particularly suited for women going through pregnancy, Iovine theorizes. "It's the most female invention to come along.
> You put the word out. Someone responds. You say, thanks, you saved my life. Men don't communicate like that!"



Well, she didn't read the recruiting pages here  > !


----------



## Kruggle (15 Apr 2008)

Umm. I guess this is the right place to ask my question!

For the Medical exam, we have to give a urine sample. Am I allowed to reschedule if I am having my monthly visit during that time?  ???


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> Umm. I guess this is the right place to ask my question!



Not exactly the right place, this thread is in Radio chatter, and you're asking a question about recruitment,  >
but good guess .



			
				Kruggle said:
			
		

> For the Medical exam, we have to give a urine sample. Am I allowed to reschedule if I am having my monthly visit during that time?  ???



I seem to recall having read that menstruation doesn't influence the results of the test, but as a civil, I would point to you to 


Army.ca Forums > The Recruiting Office > The Recruiting Process


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> Umm. I guess this is the right place to ask my question!
> 
> For the Medical exam, we have to give a urine sample. Am I allowed to reschedule if I am having my monthly visit during that time?  ???



You're good to go --- even should it happen to be that time when Uncle Red is popping in for a quick family visit. 

Been there -- done that; washed my hands good afterwards.


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You're good to go --- even should it happen to be that time when Uncle Red is popping in for a quick family visit.
> 
> Been there -- done that; washed my hands good afterwards.



When I had my medical, the WO recommended scheduling the bloodwork (and urine sample) more than 3 days before or 3 days after that time of the month. According to her, it might skew the results otherwise and cause a delay in processing the medical (i.e. I'd have to go do the tests again).


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> When I had my medical, the WO recommended scheduling the bloodwork (and urine sample) more than 3 days before or 3 days after that time of the month. According to her, it might skew the results otherwise and cause a delay in processing the medical (i.e. I'd have to go do the tests again).



Well, I've done it and it was fine. That being said, I'm calling in an expert because it's quite possible that there may be times when whatever they are testing for would be affected by such, and times that menstruation would not have an affect on whatever the test was for.

I'll ask a pro in that field to post (it'll be a guy too!!).  ;D


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll ask a pro in that field to post (it'll be a guy too!!).  ;D



HooRRay !!!


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> HooRRay !!!



I've sent him a PM --- now we sit back and patiently await his arrival.  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've sent him a PM --- now we sit back and patiently await his arrival.  ;D



Waiting........ ;D


----------



## Kruggle (15 Apr 2008)

Haha. Thanks for the responses. You gals are quite funny.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Waiting........ ;D



Patience, my dear, is a virtue.  

A very handsome and awesome man once told me this!!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> A very handsome and awesome man once told me this!!  ;D



Picture !!!


----------



## fbr2o75 (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Patience, my dear, is a virtue.
> 
> A very handsome and awesome man once told me this!!  ;D



I don't remember telling you that  8)


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> I don't remember telling you that  8)



Picture (chaps pic preferred of course  ;D)?? It may well have been you. I'll need to see 'da proof of 'da proof of 'da proof!!  >


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> I don't remember telling you that  8)



Well, if you think you're a "very handsome and awesome man", please post pics, and lest US (anyone that care to have an opinion) be judge of that  >


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, if you think you're a "very handsome and awesome man", please post pics, and lest US (anyone that care to have an opinion) be judge of that  >



Notice he's staying away now eh??

Perhaps he doesn't own chaps??  :'(

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> Haha. Thanks for the responses. You gals are quite funny.  ;D



Discussing the facts of life is not funny; it's just life. 










With a little bit of girlie-good twist thrown in for good measure!!  
 :rofl:


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Notice he's staying away now eh??
> 
> Perhaps he doesn't own chaps??  :'(



Well, you MUST have some connexion with all those years in clothing stores,

can't you help him a bit   ?


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, you MUST have some connexion with all those years in clothing stores,
> 
> can't you help him a bit   ?



Perhaps tomorrow, after I receive my posting message into the CDS slot I can do something to effect change in the "uniform" area??  >


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps tomorrow, after I receive my posting message into the CDS slot I can do something to effect change in the "uniform" area??  >



OR, if you don't receive that message, you could make a note about improvement in the "uniform" area   > ?


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> OR, if you don't receive that message, you could make a note about improvement in the "uniform" area   > ?



Yeah -- like they'll listen to me.  :

Obviously not!! Or we'd be in chaps already.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Apr 2008)

Sound like a great idea, chaps!  But I do have a question, when deployed in the sandbox, there may be a issue of some sand in places and some places that you DO NOT want sunburned.  What would be you suggestion?


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yeah -- like they'll listen to me.  :
> 
> Obviously not!! Or we'd be in chaps already.



 :crybaby:

Well, I need some pics to change my mood !

Where are they ?!?


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Sound like a great idea, chaps!  But I do have a question, when deployed in the sandbox, there may be a issue of some sand in places and some places that you DO NOT want sunburned.  What would be you suggestion?



No more sand than manages to make it inside my bikini bottom and top every time I frolic about at the cottage.

Water works. It comes in bottles over there!! Even more effectual and accurate!!


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've sent him a PM --- now we sit back and patiently await his arrival.  ;D



Still waiting. He's maybe shy  ? >  !


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Still waiting. He's maybe shy  ? >  !



He's not shy -- he's been here.

He sent me a PM thanking me for the invite!!  ;D

No really ... 

He was unsure exactly which question we wanted answered ... I've linked him to it direct now. But, he's in bed sleeping; quite possibly being inundated with nightmares caused by the trauma to him by visiting this thread!!

 >


----------



## exgunnertdo (16 Apr 2008)

OK since there is already a warning on this thread for the boys...

When I did my medical for my CT, I was experiencing intermittent spotting because of my IUD.  I had the urine test twice (once at the CFRC and once at the base hospital) and both times there was blood in my urine.  The medic at the CFRC sent me to my doctor with a form to get it signed off that the spotting was the problem.  The doc ordered another urine test and the clinic at his office gave me detailed directions on how to do a mid-stream sample (thank god for Kegels after I had my babies), complete with wiping instructions.  I had never had to do a mid-stream sample before (naive?), and the CFRC and Base hospital just handed me a cup and told me to fill it.

So if your period is predictable and you can schedule your medical for another time without too much hassle, might be better.  My delays cost about 2 months.


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> thank god for Kegels after I had my babies



Also thanks to wikipedia for providing context


----------



## Everbrat (16 Apr 2008)

I’ve been lurking as one of the unnamed guests for a long time, thoroughly enjoying the intelligent, insightful, articulate discussions about Canadian politics, world events, history…all from a (mostly) conservative point of view. What a relief you all are from the (mostly) agenda-driven, left-leaning MSM!  This is like a refuge for someone who often feels like a lonely looney, ‘cause it seems no one else shares my views.  Plus, it’s been quite an education into the military, as my dad never brought his work home and there is a great deal I didn’t know about.  I think I’ve gained some insights into who he is by hanging around on here.  Thank you all for that.

But as for this thread, oh my goodness!  This makes the army forum perfect, because now it’s feminine too! You know, we’re not born knowing all we need to know about “being a woman”, and you wonder sometimes, things like: what if you were stuck in the Arctic?  how about being on Survivor or Amazing Race?  Do you pack an extra knapsack with the various accoutrements of being a girl? You know, sometimes, natural as it is, I frankly don’t want anything to do with other people when I’m periodic. But what if you were part of a tank crew, say, and had no choice but to get along with others?  I wonder if there’s a medal for men who have survived those situations! Oh boy.

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Everbrat said:
			
		

> I’ve been lurking as one of the unnamed guests for a long time, thoroughly enjoying the intelligent, insightful, articulate discussions about Canadian politics, world events, history…all from a (mostly) conservative point of view. What a relief you all are from the (mostly) agenda-driven, left-leaning MSM!  This is like a refuge for someone who often feels like a lonely looney, ‘cause it seems no one else shares my views.  Plus, it’s been quite an education into the military, as my dad never brought his work home and there is a great deal I didn’t know about.  I think I’ve gained some insights into who he is by hanging around on here.  Thank you all for that.
> 
> But as for this thread, oh my goodness!  This makes the army forum perfect, because now it’s feminine too! You know, we’re not born knowing all we need to know about “being a woman”, and you wonder sometimes, things like: what if you were stuck in the Arctic?  how about being on Survivor or Amazing Race?  Do you pack an extra knapsack with the various accoutrements of being a girl? You know, sometimes, natural as it is, I frankly don’t want anything to do with other people when I’m periodic. But what if you were part of a tank crew, say, and had no choice but to get along with others?  I wonder if there’s a medal for men who have survived those situations! Oh boy.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs.



Just seeing "feminine" now!!??  

I must recommend running a search "On Balding and hair dye" for a couple of laughs; there's a few more too. Feel free to contribute.

Oh and ref the guys surviving Hell Week in the tanks ... it should be mandatory for all of them to undergo this training. After that -- they'd never piss us wimmen' folk off again.  >


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I must recommend running a search "On Balding and hair dye" for a couple of laughs



You're forgetting the waxing thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 !


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Apr 2008)

Everbrat said:
			
		

> ...how about being on Survivor or Amazing Race?



I actually found out the answer to this in an article about Survivor one time. Apparently, the women very creatively roll up small pieces of toilet paper to use as makeshift tampons. So now we know what we can do in an emergency, huh?  

Hey Vern, you promised us a man! Where is he?  >


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Hey Vern, you promised us a *man*! Where is he?  >



He's a man. Operative word in your sentence.

I asked -- do you really expect him to listen?? Gawd woman, if that's not asking me to perform a miracle, I just don't know what is.


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, I've done it and it was fine. That being said, I'm calling in an expert because it's quite possible that there may be times when whatever they are testing for would be affected by such, and times that menstruation would not have an affect on whatever the test was for.
> 
> I'll ask a pro in that field to post (it'll be a guy too!!).  ;D



Well, I got asked  - in a nutshell, you may end up with blood in your urine at the time of the test.  If that happens, and it's brought up during your medical, tell whoever is doing your medical of this and you will likely have to fill up another jar just to be sure (obviously after your period).  If you can schedule around your cycle, it does make it easier, as you won't likely have to redo the urine screen (unless of course you actually are peeing blood, but that's another issue all together).

Cheers.

MM


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

Gee,

In and out right quick he was!!

Is that unusual? He doesn't want to hang around and chat with us??  :'(

Oh!! Thanks MM.  :-*   ;D

(see girls, miracles do happen sometimes!!)


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gee,
> 
> In and out right quick he was!!
> 
> Is that unusual? He doesn't want to hang around and chat with us??  :'(



I can't imagine why not. We're pretty charming I'd say and good conversationalists to boot!  ;D

(Thanks for your input, Medic. )

Now on to the next question...

When you (ladies) start working out a lot (i.e. more than usual), do you find it affects your cycle?


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

That's normal.

Vern's custom title for this: Everything you wanted to know about your period -- and some things you didn't want to know too!! 



> ANSWER: Amenorrhea is a condition that occurs in women of childbearing age, in which the menstrual cycle stops. Primary amenorrhea occurs when a woman has not had her first period by the age of sixteen. Secondary amenorrhea is a condition in which a woman who has previously had her period fails to menstruate for three consecutive months.
> 
> Amenorrhea affects 2% to 5% of all women of childbearing age in the United States. Female athletes, especially young women, may be more likely to have amenorrhea. While exercise or physical activity itself does not cause amenorrhea, it is more likely to occur in women who exercise very intensely or who increase the intensity of exercise rapidly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Apr 2008)

Thanks for that, Vern. I figured as much. One of my best friends is very athletic and she goes 4 or 5 months without a period. I've never been particularly athletic myself, but I've been working out a lot the past few months and have been increasing the level of intensity with my workouts. (My trainer has "no mercy"...lol)


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gee,
> 
> In and out right quick he was!!
> 
> ...



I could take that alot of ways - and maybe even say something, but as an HI, I probably shouldn't.  You make it sound like this estrogen fest is something most guys wouldn't like - and you're right.  My reason is I don't want my new wife who I rarely see at the moment to get the wrong idea  :.  Or words to that effect.

BTW - you're welcome  ;D.

MM


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I could take that alot of ways - and maybe even say something, but as an HI, I probably shouldn't.  You make it sound like this estrogen fest is something most guys wouldn't like - and you're right.  My reason is I don't want my new wife who I rarely see at the moment to get the wrong idea  :.  Or words to that effect.
> 
> BTW - you're welcome  ;D.
> 
> MM



Estrogen fest!!  

Girls have question you know!! Perhaps we'll have to rename the guys medical type question threads "testosterone threads".  >

I put the warning up there for a reason.

Threads have been deleted before when a girl's asked a legit question about "it" --- because guy's didn't like seeing it.

So now we're here. It's simply another fact of life.  :


----------



## Shamrock (16 Apr 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> (thank god for Kegels after I had my babies)





			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> Also thanks to wikipedia for providing context



Obligatory manswer: There should be a whole new category of awards for outstanding work in the field of excellence for Dr. Kegel.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2008)

Reading this thread is very informative, a good laugh at times and reminds me why I don't miss the monthly curse at all!!!  ;D


----------



## midgetcop (16 Apr 2008)

Men work *so* hard at being macho, but then turn into babies when it comes to "women's issues". It's like they plug their fingers in their ears and go "LALALALALALALA!"

For the record, just jesting. ;D


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

Pills or menopause for "no menstruation" PMedMoe ?

I've heard ugly rumors about hot flashes (shudder ) !

Add :

I was making jokes about waiting in anticipation for menopause as I usually have colds feet and hands with a coworker
in menopause. She set me straight about the "pleasures" of the process !


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Pills or menopause  for "no menstruation" PMedMoe ?
> 
> I've heard ugly rumors about hot flashes (shudder ) !



Neither one, I had a hysterectomy over 5 years ago.  Just the uterus, not the ovaries so no menopause......yet.  >

Geez, I should be offended, I'm not old enough to have gone through menopause yet!!  :threat:


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

Even if the average is older for menopause, some women got it in theirs '20s ...  ^-^


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Well, I got asked  - in a nutshell, you may end up with blood in your urine at the time of the test.  If that happens, and it's brought up during your medical, tell whoever is doing your medical of this and you will likely have to fill up another jar just to be sure (obviously after your period).  If you can schedule around your cycle, it does make it easier, as you won't likely have to redo the urine screen (unless of course you actually are peeing blood, but that's another issue all together).
> Cheers.
> MM



Vern,

I called in the MM, as an HSO I did not feel competent to answer the question!  As a man, I hid my eyes and I'm only dropping by to peek briefly and to make sure one of my 'lifelines' came through.  With a wife and a teenage daughter this thread hits close to home.  With one month before heading to sandbox for 7 months, I know I will suffer at least one more cycle.  My wife had her period unexpectedly on the day of our elopement, and again 2 months later in time for our honeymoon and it seems like every anniversary and reunion after a tasking away, we are "cursed" by that time of the month.  

After 20 years of marriage I have learned about the pains of ovulation and pre/post menstrual days.  We were blessed with 2 of our children just 364 days apart (never believe in the myth that you can't get pregnant when you are breast-feeding). The only pain I can compare to the curse (as a husband with 3 teenagers) is having my big toes nails removed and 2 'cytoscopies and dilations' of the urinary tract.

I came, I read, I contributed and now I am out of here.


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

I _have to_ post that here .

Having a car



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> "Having a car".
> 
> I will not even ask how or why, but I would hazard a guess based on the weight and complexity of a car the gestation period of a car would be longer than your course. So as the proud parent of a car, you will have already filled out a FCP and be ready to carry on your duties with the CF.


----------

